# Good shop to have bow tuned.



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Carter's archery in MO. They are unbelievable


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

You might want to let us know where you are located....

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## jayman_1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

wellis1840 said:


> You might want to let us know where you are located....
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bill


Sask. thanks


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jayman_1975 said:


> Sask. thanks


Try North Pro Sports(Saskatoon) or Talk to Travis at Cabelas in Saskatoon,Grizz


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Go to the factory in Biggar SK. Nibal knows the bows because he built it!


----------



## jayman_1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

Crashman said:


> Go to the factory in Biggar SK. Nibal knows the bows because he built it!


That's where I bought it. He didn't really spend any time tuning the bow, they put it together and I bought it.


----------



## jayman_1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Try North Pro Sports(Saskatoon) or Talk to Travis at Cabelas in Saskatoon,Grizz


Are any of these two places going to conceivably be as good as some of the bow whisperers that are mentioned from the USA the likes of cracker or baldy etc?


----------



## jayman_1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

That's not fair of me. Nibal did set the rest up and the peep and completely went through the bow with me but from what I hear, some of these bow gurus down south have a magic touch with a bow that you don't get from factory.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

try a canadian site like bow zone and you will find a few baldys and crackers type tuners i would think.whats the bow doing that makes you think a guru needs to play with it.


----------



## Tom Wood (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh man you are going to love that bow, I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

jayman_1975 said:


> Are any of these two places going to conceivably be as good as some of the bow whisperers that are mentioned from the USA the likes of cracker or baldy etc?


I Think you would be pleased,I Think Travis took a Managers Position at the New Cabelas,he knows his equipment,I Think your better off to go to North Pro Sports in Sutherland,I cant say which is better,But i have heard great things about North Pro,I Would be taking my equipment there when i move back to Stoon in the Late Fall-Early next winter.Your call,Your Equipoment.Grizz


----------



## apapro (Dec 30, 2003)

Jayman, take your bow back to Nibal and get him to tune it for you, there is no one better at tuning the APA bows than Nibal himself!


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

well thats what i specialize in complete tear downs rebuilds,tuning setups and custom strings if i can help out let me know. www.archersparadise.ca.


----------



## jayman_1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

apapro said:


> Jayman, take your bow back to Nibal and get him to tune it for you, there is no one better at tuning the APA bows than Nibal himself!


I am going to give him a call and see if he does more with the bow than he did when he set it up for me. I would like to get it a little quiter and he said he's not trying to make the most quiet bow or the most dead in the hand bow. I took it that he can't do much more to the bow. I was just thinking that one of these super tuners might be able to take it one step further.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I do some tuning. And I regret to tell you that there is no magic. No smoke. No mirrors. It's simply setting the bows up correctly. Now I will say that some of the string makers have more accurate measurements for strings and cables than the factory itself has. But other than that, sorry. No secret vudoo.


----------



## jayman_1975 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tom Wood said:


> Oh man you are going to love that bow, I hope it works well for you.


I do like the bow. It has a great draw cycle and shoots well. I have directly compared it against a Carbon Element and the only thing I can say I like better about the element is it feels a little better balanced when carrying it by the grip and its a little lighter. But the Mamba is just as fast and no louder and feels the same in the hand at the shot. 

I really like the Bowtech insanity a lot. Super fast and dead quiet. Very well balanced as well. I heard stories of the finish coming off the limbs though so I stayed away from it. 

All in all I really dig the APA.


----------



## lakeboy1971 (Dec 5, 2010)

Depending on where you are in Sask, you could also try Great Northern Rod and Reel in Regina. They guys there are great and I have never had a problem with them


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Best place to go for APA's is Cutting Edge Hunting supply in Chauvin. Corey have shot them for a lot of years and done well competitively with them. Chauvin is South of Lloydminster. IMO. Getting any kind of tune job with stock scorpion strings made of 8125 or any other set brand of 8125 is a complete waste of your money. They will constantly be creeping and coming out of tune. If you get a good set of 452x or Xcel strings and you will have no problems. PM I can give you more info or answer any questions. 

The problem with Nibal selling out his door is that the service isn't going to be there and he is taking away from his dealers.


----------



## 188088 (Jul 27, 2010)

pm sent


----------

